# TIMM N2T-1 TUTOR



## Ron Handgraaf (Jun 24, 2007)

Just finished "cleaning" a little manual for this rather unknown trainer!

Hope you like it!

Regards

Ron

Timm N2T-1 Tutor


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 24, 2007)

Very nice Ron, thanks!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 24, 2007)

Cool Ron, never heard of this one. Thanks


----------



## Ron Handgraaf (Jun 24, 2007)

Spartan NP-1 will be next!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 24, 2007)

Awesome Ron, can wait to see it.


----------



## pogo3033 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello, my name is Dick Kelly and I am living in Fort Myers, Florida USA. I was looking at your Timm N2-T1 post and was thinking I might have emailed you before? Anyway I am from Indiana and have a friend up there that has 2 Timm planes and both are in flying condition. I have been up with him once and really enjoyed it. His first Timm is painted just like one that hangs in the Naval Air Museum in Pensacola, Florida, all yellow. I am not a full scale pilot but have enjoyed building models for many years and enjoy building and flying RC models.

Dick Kelly, USA


----------

